# Mcdonalds waterless urinal unclog



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I have just done an unclog on a recently fitted waterless urinal, easy job, used 1/2" spring to descale, reason for blockage seems to be the 2" outlet from urinal reduces to 1 1/2" then back to 2".
It's nice to have light urinals to remove for a change. 
Have you got many of these in your area and do you have many issues?
In my opinion the water saving cost gets cancelled out if Mcdonalds are calling us out frequently.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

that sure looks line a san tee on its back.....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*that looks nasty to me...*

I would be willing to bet you had a nasty mess on your hands.

were you grinding through solid urinal salt to get the job uncloggged???.


that urinal tee looks like somethign that would clog up quickly with that god-awful stuff.


I cant stand fooling with those things.....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd rather eat the hairs of dead people caught in my drain cable used in a funeral home before I'd ever want to work in a public restroom at McDonalds.

*FACT.*


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Power plant we did work for, at a former employer, had a waterless urnial. I remember laughing when we got the call "waterless urnial overflowing" as the helper I knew it was a job for me.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures and info ianclapham.
I've installed (new construction) about 10 of these fixtures here in Florida. I don't think the company I work for pushes them to owners, it's more the opposite. On one job the owner actually put up a sign over the urinal stating how great they are for going waterless. It save's thousands of gallons per year. Blah, blah, blah!!
In less than a 1 1/2 years that same company has asked ours to bid on what it'll take to retro-fit to flush valves. Thank God we decided to drop distribution lines in-wall just in case the owner decided to change his mind down the road. The drainage hasn't clogged yet but the owners employees constantly complain about the smell. Got to mention also that these waterless urinals can create potential rework if it's ADA. The ones we installed had about a 3/4inch gap between the finish floor and the base of urinal. Not much room for error if you have an inspector who's a stickler for proper ADA flood rim heights. 

Anyways, good to here from a you and others on this site the potential for these systems to create excessive build-up. And I love the engineering trim for the urinal. It's an access panel/ support system all in one. 
The previous job I mentioned is going to involve tearing out some very hard, high dollar porcelain tile!! God I love this site!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

They built a new football stadium in Phila. a few years ago. The job spec'd waterless urinals. It turned into a whole big thing. The union got involved, and made a big stink about it. They were looking out for themselves, as no water piping means less work. The stadium owners were going for some kind of green certification. I think it went to court. 

The compromise was that the plumbers will install all of the water lines, up to the waterless urinals, and cap them off. Yeah, thats green, allright.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> They built a new football stadium in Phila. a few years ago. The job spec'd waterless urinals. It turned into a whole big thing. The union got involved, and made a big stink about it. They were looking out for themselves, as no water piping means less work. The stadium owners were going for some kind of green certification. I think it went to court.
> 
> The compromise was that the plumbers will install all of the water lines, up to the waterless urinals, and cap them off. Yeah, thats green, allright.


 They will be glad they did pipe water up to the waterless urinals. Especially when they are yanking gout those smelly pieces of green crap, and installing a low flow urinal.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Advantages of waterless urinal
• lightweight bowl
• no horrible syphonic traps you can't clean

Disadvantages
•odour
•your required to clean daily with bucked of water!!!!
•hair clogs cartridge
•easy for vandal damage
•excessive scale buildup if pipework is poorly installed
•monthly cartridge replacement at $120 per year per bowl
•cost of call to unclog canceles out water saving
•staining of bowl if not cleaned regular
•you can't stand the bloody thing up once you have removed it from wall!!!!!!!


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Pic


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I want to poop in it :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> I want to poop in it :laughing:




Why you gotta be like that :laughing:


----------

